# ♥ ♥ ♥ 2012 Foals ♥ ♥ ♥



## Mona

CONGRATULATIONS to all on the arrival of your new foals! Best wishes to all for a successful foaling season!

For all you watching mares, join with the others on the MareStarers/Barn Cam Watchers Chat Board Here

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showforum=6

We also have a Foal Cam page at - http://www.lilbeginnings.com/foalcams/


----------



## supaspot

first foal of the year for us is Celticmist Absolut Angel , here she is at a week old and again at 2 weeks

BORN 12.45 am


----------



## supaspot

and 2nd foal born last night Celticmist Absolut Bliss , born approx 12.30 am


----------



## Nancy

Congratulations on the two beautiful new babies.Absolut Angel is a fine looking girl she looks wonderful with her head held high, standing in all that nice green grass.


----------



## zoey829

What beautiful babies






Here is our foal born on Feb 6th at Rodies Mini Ranch

Her sire is a homozygous few cap

C Spots Fortunate Son

Her dam is a black appaloosa

Mardi Gras Legacy Firefly

She was born at 20'' and we belive she will mature as a near leopard. She is stunning!!!


----------



## MBhorses

aw what cute foals. Waiting on my two mares praying everyone has healthy and save delivery


----------



## supaspot

what a beautiful baby .









..I must add some spots to my herd


----------



## cassie

WOW what beautiful foals!! already gorgeous!!



:wub



:wub



congrats to all!


----------



## supaspot

heres a couple of dry pics of foal number two - Celticmist Absolut Bliss


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Here is my only foal for 2012. He is so cute!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Here is another picture.


----------



## Nancy

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> View attachment 6471
> 
> 
> Here is my only foal for 2012. He is so cute!



Wow what a pretty boy , if you are only going to have one , he is the kind you hope for. CONGRATS ! Looks like he is going to be that pretty jet black.


----------



## Nancy

zoey829 said:


> What beautiful babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our foal born on Feb 6th at Rodies Mini Ranch
> 
> Her sire is a homozygous few cap
> 
> C Spots Fortunate Son
> 
> Her dam is a black appaloosa
> 
> Mardi Gras Legacy Firefly
> 
> She was born at 20'' and we belive she will mature as a near leopard. She is stunning!!!


Lucky you ! Gorgeous spotty and a girl too.


----------



## supaspot

beautiful colt !!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Thank you!!


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats everyone on your gorgeous foals so far. I am on baby overload looking at all the pics. It will keep me going till my own mares foal but thats not till the end of June early July, so keep those baby pics coming.


----------



## vickie gee

:wub Here is our little filly born Jan 27. BREEZY is her barn name. Officially she will be Choctaw Feather In A Memphis Breeze. Dam is Bear Branch Painted Choctaw. Sire is TX TLC Dreamisons Memphis Blues.


----------



## vickie gee

NEWS FLASH!! BREEZY JUST GOT A HALF-BROTHER! WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE BACK TO BACK ANNOUNCEMENTS? LUV EM MINIS RULERS FAITH FOALED A COLT AT 3:20 THIS A.M.






 :wub 



 :wub


----------



## Skylight_minis

All these cute foals make me anxious to greet my new babies. Still have another month or so before the first one arrives.


----------



## Cavallini Farms

Here is our first foal of the year, a leggy and refined black pinto filly born February 23rd at 9:10 am. Her sire is our own Little Kings Russian Revelation (silver buckskin) and her dam is the lovely Half Measures BW (black pinto).

Her barn name is Laila, still working on an "official" name.


----------



## vickie gee

Pretty girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Julie/Azariah

Lovely foals.... congrats to everyone.

Especially thrilled with the Absolut fillies, so lovely and upright... since my Absolut filly is due any day. It will be by the stallion in my avatar, Reflections Beyond Stardom 29 1/4 Homozygous Black and white Stallion out of my Absolut Daughter, Azariahs Absolut Galadriel, a silver smokey black that looks JUST like her daddy. She is homozygous for the black gene.... should be a black based colorful foal!!! Can't Wait!


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

first foal born in Ireland 2012, a coloured filly born first week of January

second foal born in early Feb 2012

have tried to put in pics but it wont work (any ideas????)

so please check out www.capallbeagminiatures.com and look on the foals page

lovely foals on here so far


----------



## supaspot

Julie/Azariah said:


> Lovely foals.... congrats to everyone.
> 
> Especially thrilled with the Absolut fillies, so lovely and upright... since my Absolut filly is due any day. It will be by the stallion in my avatar, Reflections Beyond Stardom 29 1/4 Homozygous Black and white Stallion out of my Absolut Daughter, Azariahs Absolut Galadriel, a silver smokey black that looks JUST like her daddy. She is homozygous for the black gene.... should be a black based colorful foal!!! Can't Wait!


Oh Julie Thankyou



Im thrilled with them too and Im eagerly waiting to see Galadriels foal , that one is bound to be a stunner


----------



## supaspot

Joanne , click on more reply options , then choose file (from your computer) and then attach file


----------



## mini horse mania

Well jewel is bagged up pretty good..i hope to have a black and white pinto foal to show off soon...beautiful babies everyone!!! Its like yearround christmas.....


----------



## Flaxenacres

Raine Ranch, Can you tell me how this mare is bred? She looks like a mare I used to own! Thank You!


----------



## raine

Introducing Dimundo's Flamboyant Cowboy aka Cowboy, born 1st March 2012: Sire: Lotsafuns Truly Flamboyant x Dam: Moonstar Black Beauty ( Dels Cowboy Granddaughter)

Having a rest lol


----------



## 2minis4us

OMG !! He is DARLING ! Lucky you


----------



## supaspot

Adorable ..Congratulations !!!!


----------



## vickie gee

supaspot said:


> Adorable ..Congratulations !!!!


Lovely boy. Can we get one of him standing? Pulleeeeeeez? I want to see his all over.


----------



## Bonny

Introducing Mystic Rocks Enter Sandman !!!

Chestnut Fewspot colt born March 4th,2012





http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii281/kdgilger/freckles%202012%20foal/?albumview=slideshow

Dam: JBR Princess Freckles

Sire: TbarT Firecrackers Dynamite

http://www.mysticrockminis.com


----------



## supaspot

congratulations , great pics


----------



## raine

Lovely foals everyone, heres a few of my boy standing..


----------



## raine

supaspot said:


> heres a couple of dry pics of foal number two - Celticmist Absolut Bliss


 what a neck that girl has, both beautiful foals..


----------



## supaspot

raine said:


> what a neck that girl has, both beautiful foals..


Thankyou



Im still not certain if she palomino carrying silver or silver smoky black but I love her whatever the colour !

I love your little boy too , he is so well marked and what a pretty head ..adorable


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

thanks Sue, couldnt figure it out at all

sorry its taken so long but only 7 weeks of college left until exams start, so working flat out with assignments.

first pic is of our first filly born early January with her dam at 1 day old.

second pic taken a few days later.

2nd and 3rd pics of another early foal, we thought at the time he was a silver buckskin but im thinking now he is silver..........


----------



## vickie gee

vickie gee said:


> Lovely boy. Can we get one of him standing? Pulleeeeeeez? I want to see his all over.


OOOOOOOGHHHH. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks for pictures. Striking baby.


----------



## vickie gee

Capall Beag IRL said:


> thanks Sue, couldnt figure it out at all
> 
> sorry its taken so long but only 7 weeks of college left until exams start, so working flat out with assignments.
> 
> first pic is of our first filly born early January with her dam at 1 day old.
> 
> second pic taken a few days later.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd pics of another early foal, we thought at the time he was a silver buckskin but im thinking now he is silver..........
> 
> View attachment 6704
> View attachment 6705
> 
> 
> View attachment 6706


Gorgeous. Makes me want to go clip my filly Breezy born Jan 27th. I am resisting for now. Not due to cold, but the dang flies that arrived this week just prior to the torrential rains.


----------



## supaspot

your new stallion is producing some very nice colours and patterns , you must be very pleased with him


----------



## bannerminis

Lovely foals Joanne and I love the filly


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

thanks everyone.

Spirit is giving us all sorts of colours, i could test him, but you know me i love the surprise




but im thinking

that he carries silver and cream.

the filly is going to be tall, im hoping she will stop at 34" but dam is 36",sire 33" so fingers crossed.

Vicky i know what you mean about clipping so i spent all winter clipping show jumpers and hunters for people





cant wait to see what the foals look like under the fuzz, the fillyt is very fine boned.

some lovely foals so far.


----------



## sedeh

Oops...double post! Pics below!


----------



## sedeh

Lovely babies being posted!! Here's the first of mine. I only have 2 coming this year.





Barn name is Rocket but haven't figured out his reg name yet! Born on my husband's birthday, 3/7/2012 at 324 days. Dam is LM Cheyenne Dancer(a Little Wardance Daughter) Sire is my stallion Aloha Acres Heir to Magic.


----------



## vickie gee

Nice little man Sandy. Congratulations. As far as names I am not much help this time. My only thought was Sir Prize Present.


----------



## bannerminis

What a handsome boy



Congrats


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

looks like he has plenty of attitude already



he is very nice.


----------



## sedeh

Thanks! He has lots of personality!! We were watching hime "rocket" around the pen today....keeping his poor mama hopping! Hubby named him Total Eclipse Rocket Man. He got the honors since Rocket was born on Hubby's birthday!


----------



## supaspot

what a lovely little man , Congratulations !


----------



## Zipper

Very First Miniature Foal born in our barn. The feelings are so overwhelming I dont know how to describe the feeling everytime I look at her. I know this sounds corny but it is so true.


----------



## iabecca

They are all so adorable!!! One of my new mares is in foal so this will be a new experience for me. Do they have them pretty much on their own or need alot of help?


----------



## supaspot

congratulations zipper , what a pretty little girl and a beautiful colour , do I see white stockings there ?

...and corny or not , most of us have felt the same way with our own babies , Im sure everyone is sick of hearing about mine lol


----------



## Erica

Here is the first foal for Erica's Tiny Trotters....

AMHR/ASPC colt

sired by Multi National Champion, Erica's Tiny Trotter of Wall Street

his dam is Little Kings Awesome Annie, who is a multi Natioanl Champion producer

At a few hours old











At two days old


----------



## supaspot

gorgeous!!


----------



## Nancy

*congratulations to all new foal owners , it looks like another colorful year here on LBF.*


----------



## Zipper

The foals all look so awesome. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## SWA

I haven't posted here on LB in a good long while, but am so excited to be able to participate on this particular thread.





Here is our foal born this year...

Please excuse the halter, it was the smallest we have... for now. Hoping to get him a new one that fits better this weekend.


----------



## supaspot

beautiful!


----------



## MBhorses

hey would you all put about what time your foal was born i was wanting to know what times are more likely for mares 

thanks you all have had nice foals. i am waiting on two


----------



## supaspot

MBhorses said:


> hey would you all put about what time your foal was born i was wanting to know what times are more likely for mares
> 
> thanks you all have had nice foals. i am waiting on two


my first two were born 12.30 - 12.45 am


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

The first 2012 foal for Maple Hollow Farms made his arrival about 1am today! He is a gorgeous and tiny bay pinto colt!

His sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick, National Top Ten Get of Sire, National Top Ten Producer, National All Star Champion Get of Sire, and son of Alvadars Double Destiny!







His dam is LBFs Gorgeous, one of our best producing mares and daughter of Bond Nemo






And here he is!


----------



## supaspot

he is gorgeous Melinda !

our 3rd foal arrived last night and here she is at 8 hours old , and a couple at the bottom of her still wet :-D her name is Celticmist Absolut Whisper


----------



## raine

Well done everyone, beautiful all of them


----------



## Zipper

Are they ever cute. I love them all. I am having so much fun with the one here I cannot get enough. Just fills your heart with overwhelming joy or feelings.


----------



## Erica

Baby #2 is here for Erica's Tiny Trotters

a very refined, leggy colt - AMHR/ASPC

sired by Erica's Tiny Trotter of Wall Street (a multi National Champion)

dam is Wall street Luckys Illusion

You can keep up with upcoming foals and marestare cameras on the farm facebook page (search Erica's Tiny Trotters)


----------



## Zipper

Is he ever cute and four white stockings that will make him look special.


----------



## supaspot

wow ...now thats what I call leggy Erica !! he is gorgeous I have a pretty leggy filly of my own born last night at 6.30 pm and another filly would you believe!!! this is Celticmist Absolut Joy


----------



## Erica

Babies 3 and 4 came last night......Both colts...

AMHA/AMHR bay colt w/star strip snip

Little Kings Big city Bucks (Multi National Champion producer x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF (multi National Champion mare)






AMHR/ASPC colt

Erica's Tiny Trotter of WallStreet (Multi National Champion) x Wall Street Heads Up Mary Lynn (double Rock E mare)


----------



## bannerminis

Loving all the foals, they are all so gorgeous


----------



## Riverrose28

OMG! Is he splash, I bet his eyes are blue, too beautiful! I'm at a lose for words! Love him so much, pleas post dry pictures when you get them! I'm in love.


----------



## sedeh

Lovely foals everyone! As usual Erica your consistency with quality is outstanding! Beautiful, leggy foals.


----------



## Zoey3

Our very first foal ever, ASPC colt born early morning of 3/20/2012. Pics within just a few hours after birth.


----------



## Zoey3

Pics taken today at 2 days old. Is he going to be black and white like his mom?


----------



## Zoey3

Head shot. He looks grey under shade, but brown when he is out in the sun.


----------



## MBhorses

Zoey3 said:


> Head shot. He looks grey under shade, but brown when he is out in the sun.


cute i would said black pinto



nice foals everyone. I pray I have safe foaling season. I had lost one in 2010 only foal then 2011 only one foal nice black pinto colt.send your prayers for save foaling for everyone.


----------



## Erica

Here are a few more pictures of Foal #1....AMHR/ASPC (Annie x Tiny Trotter)

now at almost two weeks











A few more pictures of foal #2....AMHR/ASPC colt (Lucky x Tiny Trotter)

at three days old


----------



## Erica

Here are the two new ones.....two more COLTS!!

This colt is an little (and he's LITTLE) AMHA/AMHR colt, sired by Little Kings Big City Bucks...a multi National Champion and HOF producing stallion that is a son of Buckeroo.........and the dam is Cross Country Some N To Talk About HOF, who is a Multi National Champion mare.











The final colt is an AMHR/ASPC colt...sired by Erica's Tiny Trotter of WallStreet, a multi National Champion stallion, who is sired by B&L Bar G Rock E Hershey Bar..........and the dam is a double Rock E bred mare.


----------



## sedeh

Last foal for us! Born 3/18/2012 at 10:30pm, 336 days. Total Eclipse Rebel's Rainbow, barn name is Bo. (was almost Spot!) Dam is Lucky Four Rebelchase Still Dreamin and Sire is Aloha Acres Heir to Magic
















The afternoon after I named him there was a big rainbow.










This is when his dam finally "allowed" him to play with my first colt Rocket!


----------



## albahurst

The foals are beautiful! Congratulations to all!!!

Here is our first one - a beautiful colt out of LM Idols Poco de Oro Sun Hawk and Brewers Summer Star Supreme. No name yet-- pictured at 2 days old (yesterday)


----------



## vickie gee

sedeh said:


> Last foal for us! Born 3/18/2012 at 10:30pm, 336 days. Total Eclipse Rebel's Rainbow, barn name is Bo. (was almost Spot!) Dam is Lucky Four Rebelchase Still Dreamin and Sire is Aloha Acres Heir to Magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The afternoon after I named him there was a big rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when his dam finally "allowed" him to play with my first colt Rocket!


Beautiful foals! Oregon is also beautiful. It was already on my short list of places to move to upon retirement. Now it gets to move up a notch.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

My mares new foal, Van Lo and Buckaroo bred colt Vandy's Sound of Winter aka Ice, gorgeous max splash overo, base color is palomino. Owned by Vandy's but out of my mare, Dream. So exciting for me, as it was my first foal from my first mare that I have owned! Couldn't have asked for a better colt! Hopefully going to be about 35-36". Mom is 37" and dad is 32".

Dad is the smokey black splash overo, owned and loved by Vandy's mini horses. Proud dad of Ice. Mom is a sorrel Frame Sabino overo, owned by Me, proud mother of Ice!


----------



## supaspot

wow beautiful congratulations !!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

supaspot said:


> wow beautiful congratulations !!


Thank you very much! He is such a character, loves to follow you around everywhere, and tries to nibble on you here and there.


----------



## wpsellwood

Finally a filly!!! All colt year last year. This is my first filly by Domino world champion, and out of Marzipan, I think this might be her best one yet!!! Im so excited. AMHA/AMHR futurity nominated too! Oops forgot to add born March 17th at 11:30 AM.


----------



## Nancy

Looks like the mares have been busy this year . WOW ! what a versatile group, wonderful colors and interesting patterns. I am jealous, I don't have a hint of one yet. My mares are just starting to bag, it will be mid April before I have one. So will just enjoy yours, AND the SLEEP I am getting for now



.LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Forgot to post here, Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss, foaled this gorgeous sorrel appy filly on 3/26/12 sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo! Will be AMHA/AMHR and is AMHR Futurity Nominated. Very excited about her, I love her already!


----------



## Zipper

Everybody your foals are awesome. I just looking at the pictures of them.


----------



## MBhorses

2 days old she still needs to unfold





my maiden mare black pinto foaled this morning at 10am 3/30/12.sire is palomino .

Sorrel pinto filly.She is all LEGS. The nail test said filly



We need name for her name


----------



## Sandee

Isn't that odd how the black ones often have brown babies? Wish it worked the other way and my bay would have a black/white baby! Congrats on the nice looking filly.


----------



## griggsmel

supaspot said:


> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Im still not certain if she palomino carrying silver or silver smoky black but I love her whatever the colour !
> 
> I love your little boy too , he is so well marked and what a pretty head ..adorable


I learned with my palomino that silver does not affect red horses only black so if you see silver then she is black base.


----------



## minie812

Our first foal of the year arrived this afternoon. A tiny filly-color to be determined I think a silver bay? Sassy -barn name- was born in the yard. Stepped inside and wasn't gone 10 mins. No sign of impending birth. she was eating grass with the other two prego mares. They stood guard near her as the filly was trying and Emmy rested. I took this pic of Sassy at 20 min old. Beautiful eye and head like her daddy. Atlantis has sired several foals-all colts o I am soooo happy for a healthy filly.


----------



## supaspot

griggsmel said:


> I learned with my palomino that silver does not affect red horses only black so if you see silver then she is black base.


Im pretty sure now that she is a golden palomino , I clipped a little hair off and her skin is red :-D


----------



## griggsmel

supaspot said:


> Im pretty sure now that she is a golden palomino now , I clipped a little hair off and her skin is red :-D


She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## supaspot

Thankyou very much Melissa , I love her too


----------



## HGFarm

Well I get to add my one and only foal for this year- and am thrilled cause I thought I was having none!

Black Appy filly (she has characteristics) sired by Grays Smoke Signal and out of Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire. She is a sweetie and a pocket pet from the moment she was born- I just love her. She was born just after midnight on April Fools! Here she is at 3 days old.


----------



## LindaL

Here is our ASPC filly born 4/3/12 (pic taken at about 18 hrs old). Dam is Bar Z's Born To Be Wild WAH (45" bay Modern) and sire is B&L's Diamond's Golden Image (35.5" ASPC/AMHR Palomino).


----------



## supaspot

foal number five arrived at 3.30 this afternoon , this one is o/o a BMHS mare ( falabella x british ) and by Absolut amha/amhr , she carried the full 342 days which is unusual for her , shes normally 327 ish


----------



## Quester

2012 Filly, Tequila with a Splash of Hot Chili aka Chili. Out of Blue Stars Hot Rod Harley (smoky grulla tobiano) and B Dazzled BB King's Tequila Sunrise (red roan and Buckeroo G-daughter woot!) She is a red dun, minimum tobiano and may also carry roan, we will see. She has the cutest baby doll head. Love her. FULL OF FIRE!


----------



## Quester

supaspot said:


> foal number five arrived at 3.30 this afternoon , I think she the same colour as daddy ..a silver smoky black ! if you think different please say , this one is o/o a BMHS mare ( falabella x british ) and by Absolut amha/amhar , she carried the full 342 days which is unusual for her , shes normally 327 ish


These photos are not consistant in color from photo to photo, have any from outside in true light? If feel like I might see a brown based foal in some of the photos...seal bay or brown silver as opposed to black silver.


----------



## supaspot

Quester said:


> These photos are not consistant in color from photo to photo, have any from outside in true light? If feel like I might see a brown based foal in some of the photos...seal bay or brown silver as opposed to black silver.


now that shes properly dry we think she a silver buckskin , I havent got many out door pics as its been very wet, hope these show you her colour better


----------



## Zipper

Everybody's foals are so cute and beautiful looking.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

LCA's OH My Lil Sweet Thing AKA Pippa

Black Pinto FILLY

DOB: 4/6/12

326 days gestation

Sire: Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome

Dam: Luck's Little Black Daisy


----------



## Erica

Foal #5 - AMHR/ASPC colt sired by National Grand Champion - D&S A Pharaohs Fortune and dam is Wall Street Admirals Glory

He is a full brother to Hasani I showed last year












Foal #6

AMHR/ASPC filly sired by National Grand Champion - D&S A Pharaohs Fortune, and dam is Wall Street Hershey Heart, who is a full sister to my other stallion, Tiny Trotter

This filly is a FULL sister to one of my favs - Aziza, who was multi National Champion weanling in 2011






Foal #7

AMHR colt sired by Erica's Tiny Trotter of WallStreet, a multi National Champion stallion, and the dam is Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF who is also a Multi National Champion

this guy is a full sister to PrettE born last year and now up in the show barn


----------



## targetsmom

Seems like we waited a long time for this - our third mini foal ever and first FILLY, born Easter morning 4/8. Sire: SRF Buckshot, dam: Jones Call Me Blue Admiration. 7.5" cannon bone, 22" high. 315 days gestation. Photo and video at 3 days of age. We think silver bay, very minimal pinto.






And a couple of very short videos:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040725.mp4

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040703.mp4


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are our last two foals that we have had

This one is out of Kaycee Babs and Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and is a silver bay blanketed colt that will be A/R and R futurity nominated











And this on is out of Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks and Arions Destinys Magic Trick and is a buckskin pinto colt with two blue eyes, he will also be A/R and R futurity nominated plus is PtHA eligible!


----------



## supaspot

beautiful babies!


----------



## Carolyn R

Beautiful foals everyone! Erica, your splash bay boys are amazing!


----------



## sedeh

I just love all the pretty babies this year! Congrats everyone!!



:yeah


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We have two more foals to add:

Buckskin colt out of Arions Maple Hollows Destiny and COH Echo Express. Born yesterday. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated











Bay colt with appy characteristics out of Mars Rosebud and Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. Born just after midnight today. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated


----------



## Sandee

Love those baby pictures and I'm especially "taken" with your B/W Lucky C. All these just make me more impatient for my own to get here.


----------



## Capall Beag IRL

lovely babies


----------



## Becky

My first live foal of the season was born 4/14. He was born inbetween severe storms including tornadoes!

Introducing Redrock Storm Warning, bay pinto colt. Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive X Redrock Just Magic. Two blue eyes.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Becky your lil guy is gorgeous!!! I am a sucker for blue eyes!

I am falling behind in my announcements:

Kaycee Freckles Playgirl foaled 4/15 a sorrel filly with a star/strip sired by MT.











Ramakers Hallies Angel foaled 4/15 a sorrel filly with a star/strip sired by MT.






And Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe foaled 4/16 a bay appy filly sired by Echo.






Will get better pictures of all three when the weather gets a bit better. Way too windy today!


----------



## MNSnowMini

Silver Bay (?) colt, first one of the year!



We're so thankful to have this rambunctious little guy!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands

Our first foal of 2012! She arrived at 11:15, 4/15 - Sunday night! Dark Palomino, wide strip (shaped like a star), snip, and 4 white socks - blue eyes! She is 12 hours old in these pictures and is unfolding quite nicely!

Please welcome to the world - 

LRM Lady Realization Hope of Gold, AKA "Hope"

ASPC / AMHR pending

Booker's Snow King of Dixie - sire - cremello

Wa-Full Real Church Lady - dam - palomino


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

It's a COLT!!

We are pleased to announce the arrival of the first 2012 foal for High Meadow Miniatures;

HMM BTU Going Grand _a/k/a "Drifter"_

4/13/12 23.5" red dun pinto colt

Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X HMM Wild Mountain Peaches

Drifter is the 9th consecutive dun foal sired by our bay dun BTU son, and we are thrilled with him


----------



## littlebigspots

Our only foal was born some time last night. We are still undecided on name, open for suggestions. He is a in your pocket people lover already.

Any way 4/17/12

Black Pinto colt

Ferrands Triple K Zig Zag x Magic Mountain Jewel of the Nile


----------



## hippocampe

hello, that's my first posting here... I don't know if there is a part of the forum for presentation of the members..?

so I proudly present the first mini-foal born at my home





Cinnamons Clovis, born last month


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Gorgeous foals everyone!!

Foaling season here at High Meadow Miniatures is in full force, here is the 2nd 2012 foal.

HMM Buck O Brilliance

4/16/12 21.5" AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Filly 





Sired by our Buckeroo son, Little Kings Buck O and out of our Buck Echo grandaughter, Rolin Acres Lucy Buck. "Brilliance" is a full sister to our 2011 perlino filly, HMM Buck O Blessing. We were so pleased with Blessing, we did a repeat breeding and are thrilled with the result! Brilliance is leggy, refined and balanced with a gorgeous head and sweet personality. Please excuse the unflattering photos, she is just hours old with lots of unfolding to do.


----------



## bluerogue

Bay filly, sired by Bells Hollywood Heartbreaker, out of Las Doradas Bucks Blue Baroness (Buckeroo granddaughter). Live, healthy, and my second filly (out of 12 foals!)! I just about fainted when I saw she's a girl!

And 13 hours later, Baroness's sister Las Doradas Bucks Honeybun foaled a solid red colt by Little Kings Dream Demon. He's got a gorgeous head, and is very pretty. No pics yet, it's 2 am.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is our newest foal. Out of Blue Diamond Dream Catcher JS and sired by Arions Magnium PI. Will be AMHR and AMHR Futurity nominated! Gorgeous sorrel filly that looks to possibly have appy characteristics.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Third foal for High Meadow Miniatures - a loud pinto filly!

*HMM BTU Grand Impression *_a/k/a "Shoteka"_

4/17/12 22" chestnut pinto filly

Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl


----------



## Lori W

Our one week old filly, Wayward Winds Exclusive Gossip (name pending), SMHCs Exlucsive x Little Kings Russian Rumor. She's a spunky one! Not more than a couple hours after her birth, her momma was lying down in the stall and the baby was running laps around her!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here our latest foals both born early in the morning 4/20/12.

The first one is a black? colt out of Timberviews Buttons and Bows and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. He still has some unfolding to do but is eligible for A/R and is R futurity nominated.











Next is a buckskin filly that will grey out of Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick. She will be A/R and R futurity nominated as well.


----------



## supaspot

wow we should all be proud of ourselves , the foals on here are gorgeous !!!!

here is my last foal of the season and my only colt of the year...Celticmist Absolut Aristocrat , a silver black pinto

by RHA Rangers Absolut o/o Meadowinds Indys High Hopes


----------



## Zoey3

They are all so CUTE!!! Here are some updated pics of our foal born March 20th so right at a month old now.


----------



## Mini~Madness

Filly 2012 ---- born 4/17/12 - No name as of yet.





(null)


----------



## Mini~Madness

And another pic of my filly w/mom. Foaled 4/17/12 - no name as yet.

(null)


----------



## targetsmom

Our second foal of the season, a big bay pinto colt with blue eyes was born 4/18. Sire: SRF Buckshot and dam Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (CC Call Me Sir daughter).






Head shot:


----------



## trickhorses

*Presley - Blue Eyed Black Appy Colt Born in February*






*Picasso - Sorrel Frame Overo Colt born in March*






*Our newest Addition. A Blue Eyed Black Tovero Colt born this week*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is our latest foal born 4/22 a black colt that should develop appy characteristics. Dam is BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em and is sired by Iles Smokin Aces. Eligible for A/R


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

LCA's Charlie Brown

Dark Brown Jack

DOB: 4/16


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

LCA's OH Don't Stop Believing aka Journey

Black Pinto Colt w/blue eyes

Sire: Oak Parks OH Im Awesome

Dam: LBFS Dancing Legs

DOB: 4/23


----------



## valshingle

We're done with foaling for the year. 2 colts and 1 filly. The colts are a buckskin and a silver bay homozygous pinto. The filly is a silver smokey black. Here are photos of two of the three.

Peakviews Stormin' Norman (ERL Voltaire For The Record X Cherryville Rios Angelique), AMHR only:






Here is the filly, Peakviews ??? (Little Kings Brumby Buck X Knells Denim N Diamonds), AMHA/AMHR:






One of these days I'll take photos of boy #2, Peakviews Record Breaker (ERL Voltaire For The Record X MTC Unforgettable), AMHR only.


----------



## targetsmom

We are DONE, with 2 fillies and 1 colt, 2 pintos and 1 solid but ALL ALIVE!!! Born 4/8, 4/18, and 4/26. We do have a mare and foal in the hospital still, but it least her prognosis is good as of his morning. I want to thank the Mare Stare/Chat board watchers for getting us through our BEST foaling season. I guess 3 was the charm. That is one more live foal than we had in the previous 5 foaling seasons PUT TOGETHER, with 2-3 mares bred each year!!!!

Our last foal was Snappy, a solid bay filly born 5AM on 4/26 so 2 days old. Cannon bone about 6 3/4 inches, height 21".

Sire SRF Buckshot X Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure











She joins Clyde and Bunny - or will when Bunny is back home - whose pics are in posts 104 and 129 on this thread.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are our newest 3 BOYS!!! LOL definitely a colt year but they are pretty awesome colts in our opinion!!!

Red dun colt sired by Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic and out of Lakeviews Diamond Gal. Eligible for AMHA and AMHR and AMHR futurity nominated. Could develop appy later.






Buckskin colt sired by LK Buckweiser and out of LK Frosty Fawn. Eligible for AMHA and AMHR.






Palomino pinto colt sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Maple Hollows Midnite Surprise. Eligible for AMHA and AMHR and AMHR futurity nominated.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Maple Hollow Farm - you can send those three handsome colts my way


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Tybee Tyme Minis said:


> Maple Hollow Farm - you can send those three handsome colts my way


I bet they would love to come and live with you!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

If you were closer to me, I would SO be looking at a package deal LOL (depsite what the hubby-to-be says....he knows I have a serious addiction lol)


----------



## Jetiki

Only one foal for me this year

Meet Zippy not eligible for registration but he sure is cute




28 hrs old

1 week


----------



## chandab

Jetiki said:


> Only one foal for me this year
> 
> Meet Zippy not eligible for registration but he sure is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 hrs old
> 
> 1 week


What a little cutie. Love that little face. I'm getting so anxious for my girls to start foaling, I can't wait.


----------



## mel

Timber Hollow Stable is proud to announce the safe arrival of THS Timeless ?? Black colt sired by Graham's Little Joe (HOF Park Harness, HOF Halter) Dam- Alpha Farms Joyful Night

(Carried 356 days) and pictured at 1 day old (born 4-29-2012)

Gambit resized.bmp

and THS Timeless Rayne (pending) filly Sire Graham's Little Joe and Dam FFF From The Heart Feel The Breeze pictured at 10 hours old (born 4-30-2012)

Rayne resized.bmp


----------



## Leeana

Hustler of GCF - Born May 1, 2012 @ 10pm. Sired by Graham's The Gambler, out of Red Rock Kid's Sweet Independence. ASPC Classic Futurity / Foundation Bred - COLT! Pictures below at four days old..our first of 5 or 6..


----------



## Mima Acres

Born 4:30am 5/5/2012 a colt. No name yet. He is out of Rowbuck Buck A Luck By George and Flyin G's Blondie Of Wolf acres (say that 5 times fast lol)


----------



## Leeana

Our second foal of 2012, sired by Graham's The Gambler out of Wauk A Way Kitty....a tiny ASPC filly foaled May 6th @ 9pm. Classic Futurity Nominated / Foundation Bred. It was a rather eventful foaling and post foaling for Kitty being a Miaden mare, but all worked out and Kitty is being a great mother now... This is ...

*Pokerface of GCF*_ (about 2 hours old)_


----------



## PaintNminis

We had a Black Based Double Dilute (Whom I believe to be Appy) Colt

Foaled on April 24, 2012 at 9 pm. Sired by Ericas StreakN for Bucks (National Top Ten, Buckskin Appaloosa), Out of Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai (Grand Champion, Palomino).

20.5" at 1 Week Old



Introducing Desert Realms Uprising aka: "Cato"


----------



## mshasta88

R bar S Presidental Okie Dokey

Blue eyed Palomino Colt born on 4/3/12 around 8:15 20" tall. He is by an own son to the tinny 25.5" National top ten stllion Lucky 17 Cowboy. He is also a grandson to Boones Little Blue Buckeroo.


----------



## wildoak

First chance I've had to get pictures up and post... we've had three colts this year, two mid April and the latest May 2nd. If photobucket cooperates, photos as follows!






First colt, dam is Wildoaks Still Dreaming & sire is FHF Painted Echo. Pretty colt, moves like mom and will probably stay here and drive.










May colt, tall boy! Dam is RFM Thunders Sophia, sire Painted Echo. Neat colt with one blue eye, lots of presence.


----------



## wildoak

Oops, didn't realize this one is blurry. Black colt is a tiny boy, dam Champion Farms Sparklett and sire is a 28" blanket appy owned by Jackie Dahl. Hoping and expecting that little boy spots out - he may be little but he's absolutely in charge LOL. J

Jan


----------



## Critterhugger

Our first foal of the year and we are thrilled with him. It's a COLT and a buckskin overo to boot! He is by Little Kings BT Buck Bandito out of a Cross Country Rowdy Reflection daughter. He has a loud blaze and a blue eye. Giving this a try....hopefully the pics will show up.

http://www.miniature...39_230_4394.jpg

http://www.miniature...9_230_23184.jpg


----------



## bullockcorner

SO proud to announce my blue eyed buckskin colt, Echos of Shakespeare, "Puck" (from A Midsummer Nights Dream). Sire is Little Kings Shakespeare, a son of LK Renaissance; and dam is Antares Farm Echos of Twilight. He was born on 5/5 to a maiden mare with (thankfully) no problems. Love, love, love him!!!!




Also, my bay roan filly, born 5/2. Mare is a maiden, and I couldn't have asked for a better mama or easier birth. So, so thankful! Sire is Magic Mans Prince Charming, by Magic Man. Dam is AB Bleu Belles Evening Attire, "Ritz". Still haven't decided on a name yet.

Both my babies are futurity nominated, but will probably just show the colt this year. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Critterhugger

Bullockcorner, I just love your little colt! His loud color is fantastic!!! I'm curious what the sire and dam look like to your little guy. I know you mentioned they were basically solid.


----------



## bullockcorner

Here is his dam. She is black with a small strip and snip, 2 hind socks, and front coronets. *Her* grandsire is LTDs Magic Man, and is the closest pinto relative of the colt's.








Not the best pics, but here is my colt's sire, a Buckeroo grandson. Buttermilk buckskin with some mane frosting, *no* face white, and 2 hind (low) socks.

Go figure!


----------



## attwoode

Sorrel colt with star, strip/snip, and one rear white fetlock -born 5/13/12 (Mothers Day) at 12:30 am after 352 days gestation. He is sired by a Buckeroo grandson (in avatar) and out of a JRs Chocolate Chip/Rowdy bred mare. He's very friendly like all her babies and has a upright head and showy attitude.


----------



## countrymini

All these foals are too cute.

Can't believe I have to wait at least 6mths for mine to arrive!!!

...love your mare attwoode


----------



## AshleyNicole

Very first colt by my Redboy son Bare born today...has one blue eye <3 out of Erica's shezz got legzz


----------



## MBhorses

Our newest foal black min pinto filly

sire Laurel Acres Double Vision (Elvis)grandsire Laurel Acres Hello Fire

Dam Critter Farms Top Fancy Pants

Her name Paint By Numbers Dancing Jasmine AMHA/AMHR pending

She was dancing around after birth and still dances around her dam LOL.My daughter name her Jasmine I put Dancing fit her LOL


----------



## andrea loves minis

This is our first baby on the farm and couldn't be happier! Dam was a maiden. No problems with foaling. We named her Mystic.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Flaxenacres said:


> Raine Ranch, Can you tell me how this mare is bred? She looks like a mare I used to own! Thank You!


http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/a+better+home+farm+shine+on

Here is a link to her pedigree. Sorry it is months late in replying! My computer crashed and just got a new one.



I hope you see this.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Wow, I just realized I am very behind in my foal announcements on here!!! Im going to attempt to do one pic per foal so I can fit them all in one post LOL!

Well on 5/5 we had a buckskin pinto colt, very flashy, refined! My pictures do him no justice at all! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring.






Then on 5/7 we had a silver bay pinto filly. Thinking we are keeping her since her dam is getting older. Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Kaycee Strawberry Wine.






Also on 5/7 we had a bay pinto colt. This lil stinker is ornery as they come, he knows he is stunning! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia.






Next on 5/16 we had a black pinto filly that will grey. She is sired by the ASPC/AMHR stallion JCs Diminutive (ZJs Windwalker (HOF) x JCs Thumbelina (HOF)) and out of Lakeview Farm Chloe.






Then 5/31 we had a buckskin pinto filly. She just wow's me every time I look at her! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special.






And last for now 6/1 we had a sorrel filly with appy characteristics. Sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and out of Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee.






Only one mare left to foal!


----------



## TyeeRanch

For the first time in I believe 17 years we have foals to announce! Both at this point are keepers for our future show string. So without further adue, I would like to introduce......

Tyee's Fine A Lee A Toy 4 Me - "Lee" born May 30, 2012.

Sire: Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch

Dam: Hartin's Toy's Sophisticated Lady







AND......Still deciding on the name for this one.....It will either be:

Tyee's It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere

or

Tyee's I'll Have Another

Sire: Rocking M Remington's Silver Fox

Dam: Rocking M Blue's Fancy Dancer






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chandab

TyeeRanch said:


> For the first time in I believe 17 years we have foals to announce! Both at this point are keepers for our future show string. So without further adue, I would like to introduce......
> 
> Tyee's Fine A Lee A Toy 4 Me - "Lee" born May 30, 2012.
> 
> Sire: Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch
> 
> Dam: Hartin's Toy's Sophisticated Lady


I saw your announcement previously, and just got the foals name this time around reading it. Very cute.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Finally, the last foal of the season for us is here!!! And we ended with an awesome buckskin pinto filly!!!! Dam is Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle and her sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick!


----------



## chandab

First of the season, no name yet; silver colt: Sire: Little Kings Cat on Top (bay Buckeroos Top Cat son), Dam: Dakota Legends Dustys Early Morn (silver dapple).


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands

Our 2nd foal of 2012 - a preemie at 308 days!! Tiny Cremello colt - he is a week old here....
​


LRM Little Toy Prince Snow Boy, "Snow Boy"
​


ASPC / AMHR
​


​


​


----------



## bannerminis

My 3 foals are all safely on the ground and I am sure most of you have seem them posted already but thought I would put them in the 2012 Foal Thread.

First up was my "Surprise" Foal out of Rosie (Shettie/Falabella) my 21 yr old mare who hasnt had a foal in 6 yrs by Sunny - Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset - AMHA

Born April 27th - Atiya (Arabic name meaning gift/present) - Banners A Rosie Surprise






Then came Slaney (Shadowplay Sahara Moon - BMHS) who wasnt due till July 12th but foaled a Palomino Colt at 303 days (and the first time she ran with the stallion was the middle of August 2011). Sire is Banner - Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner - AMHA

Born June 15th - Warrior - Banners Golden Warrior






And then finally Shimmer (Silver Grace Silver Shimmer - IMHPS - 50% american) who was due July 1st but again couldnt wait that long and foaled Tuesday morning June 19th at 318 days another beautiful minimal splash bay filly - Daddy is again Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner - AMHA

Belle - Banners Buckalicious Belle


----------



## chandab

Meet "HeII Coulee Topper's Full Monte", aka: Monte




born today between 9am and 1:30pm, I wasn't expecting mom to go at only 307 days, so was a bit surprised. Mom is doing great for a maiden, I'm doing my best to leave her to bond, but its hard to stay away.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I forgot about posting here with our 1 and only foal expected this year

Eagles Ring Bows Fine Chynna- born 5/6/12- Perlino Filly

we are so thrilled to have another lovely filly from this cross a full sister to our mare Spice who we retained as

part of our herd. RF Bars Warrior Princess x Triple K Boogies Bow Tie


----------



## Reble

*Our only foal this year....*

* *

*Kavelbel A. R. 19 Just Before Midnight* (colt)

Colour: Black Pinto 19.00"

Foaled: 6/15/2012

Registries: AMHA / AMHR

Sire: Haazes Rowdy Designated Hitter

_Black Pinto (Tobiano Homozygous) 28.00"_

Dam: Kavelbel C. Aprils No Fool Fourteen

_Black Pintaloosa_ 32.00"

Picture taken at 2 days old


----------



## LB27

What a cutie! I love his white socks and his white tail!


----------



## lisalynn68

Congratulations to all of you. I am SO envious! We only have one mare to foal this season and she is TOTALLY holding out on us! Should drop within the next few days - it feels like I've been saying that for months!


----------



## lisalynn68

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Wow, I just realized I am very behind in my foal announcements on here!!! Im going to attempt to do one pic per foal so I can fit them all in one post LOL!
> 
> Well on 5/5 we had a buckskin pinto colt, very flashy, refined! My pictures do him no justice at all! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 5/7 we had a silver bay pinto filly. Thinking we are keeping her since her dam is getting older. Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Kaycee Strawberry Wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on 5/7 we had a bay pinto colt. This lil stinker is ornery as they come, he knows he is stunning! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on 5/16 we had a black pinto filly that will grey. She is sired by the ASPC/AMHR stallion JCs Diminutive (ZJs Windwalker (HOF) x JCs Thumbelina (HOF)) and out of Lakeview Farm Chloe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then 5/31 we had a buckskin pinto filly. She just wow's me every time I look at her! Sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick and out of Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last for now 6/1 we had a sorrel filly with appy characteristics. Sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and out of Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one mare left to foal!


Wow Melinda! You have some really gorgeous babies this year. As for the chestnut by Monte, don't be surprised if she is a chameleon. We still can't figure out what color Piper is going to be or how her spots are going to wind up. Congratulations on your 2012 foal crop!


----------



## Jens

raine said:


> Lovely foals everyone, heres a few of my boy standing..


 Sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Wings

Congrats everyone!


----------



## vanessa101

View attachment 7147


View attachment 7147


View attachment 7145


View attachment 7146


our only foal this is year is a bay colt born may 31 or 30 at 19 inches tall named pepper

those our photos of him only a few hours old


----------



## lexischase

Congrats on all these lovely foals everyone!


----------



## chandab

Just realized I haven't posted my newest addition.

Bonny foaled July 12, and had a tiny little smokey silver black colt.

Here's Manny:




All three of my girls that foaled this year are about 38" tall, both Misty and Tana had similar sized foals, and then Bonny popped out this tiny little guy. I think he's just so cute.


----------



## Echo Acres

We just had one foal this year and I think he's a dandy. Born Easter morning.

I haven't been on here in ages and it looks like I can't figure out how to post pictures. I will check it out and post one when I can.

He is in my profile picture.


----------



## mshasta88

We are excited to introduce our last foal of the year. This amazing little colt came out with one push on Tuesday July 24th at about 1040 20 inches tall. He is all legs and had one heck of time finding moms milk but eventually succeeded. This colt is also a full brother to our filly “Pura Vidas Half a Buck”, so we are thinking about naming him “R Bar S Half a Buck” or “R Bar S Fifty Cent”. He is a dun pinto but sense his dam is a silver dunskin, it is hard for me to tell right now if he is a just a dun or a dunskin or a silver dunskin.


----------



## PaintNminis

I am a Little Late in Posting the Final Two Foals of this year.

On May 15, 2012 We had a Blue Eyed Sorrel Pinto Filly, Out of One of my Favorite Mares, Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire. Sired by my Previous Stallion MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm

Introducing Desert Realms Girl On Fire - aka: "Glimmer"






Then on May 18, 2012 We had our Final Foal, a Lab Tested Dun Pinto Colt Out of My Other Favorite Mare, Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff and Sired by MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm



Introducing Desert Realms Against the Odds- aka: "Seneca"






We did a "Theme Year" and Everyone Got "Hunger Games" Inspired Names.

Along With the two Listed Above we also had



"Catching Fire" and "Uprising"


----------



## lexischase

Absolutely lovely foals! Wish I could snatch Glimmer, such a sweet little face! Congrats!


----------



## PaintNminis

Aw Thanks




I contemplated Selling Glimmer but for some odd reason I'm Wrapped around her little Hoof!


----------



## lexischase

Well if you change your mind... Id love to have her  she really is something!


----------



## PaintNminis

Thanks If I change my Mind, you will have first Dibs


----------



## zoey829

Our last foal at Rodie's Mini Ranch.

_Introducing_

Masterpiece foaled June 26th


----------



## Knottymare

Leeana said:


> Our second foal of 2012, sired by Graham's The Gambler out of Wauk A Way Kitty....a tiny ASPC filly foaled May 6th @ 9pm. Classic Futurity Nominated / Foundation Bred. It was a rather eventful foaling and post foaling for Kitty being a Miaden mare, but all worked out and Kitty is being a great mother now... This is ...
> 
> *Pokerface of GCF*_ (about 2 hours old)_


WOW, I love that mare!


----------



## Mandy-RRM

This is my foal for 2012. (Please excuse the pictures, as they were taken within only 8 hours of being born.

She's a FILLY born 8/15/12 at 3:15am. I bought this mare bred, but... I LOVE her! She will be AMHR registered.

She is sorrel for now, but will probably gray.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

Boy, did we have a busy night! Two of the three foals we are expecting by “Catch” decided to arrive last night! Two colts, one is black with a blanket, the other is a bay leopard like daddy. We are thinking of “Catch a Cloud” for the black blanketed fellow and “Catch the Wind” for the bay leopard. What do you all think? Check out the patch of color on the right side of the little leopard. Really unique. Because of his patch we’ve been calling him “Patch”! J These pictures were taken when they are less than 12 hours old. Both are AMHA Futurity Nominated 

Lost Spoke's WD Catch a Cloud (pending)









and Lost Spoke's WD Catch the Wind aka "Patch"












Dawn


----------



## jaymie124

Ooooh! I love all the Appy's!! Really hoping I'll be able to get one sometime



loving all the cute little babies



making me wish it was April so I could have my first! Bet after two in one night your tired how close in hours where they? When is the third due?


----------



## LB27

They are both so cute but I am absolutely in love with Patch!!


----------



## kay56649

I will have to post pics of my filly born April 17, 2012!! She is so cute! I just love her. It was just a one time thing. We don't breed minis. Lol


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

jaymie124 said:


> Ooooh! I love all the Appy's!! Really hoping I'll be able to get one sometime
> 
> 
> 
> loving all the cute little babies
> 
> 
> 
> making me wish it was April so I could have my first! Bet after two in one night your tired how close in hours where they? When is the third due?


THANK YOU! Glad you like them! Cloud was born first and within about 15 minutes of him being on the ground Patch was born! The third is due sometime the middle of September, but she is maiden, so all bets could be off.

Dawn


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch

LB27 said:


> They are both so cute but I am absolutely in love with Patch!!


Thank you LB27! Patch is a REALLY nice colt and reminds me so much of his daddy "Catch". Personality and color!





Dawn


----------

